# Suggest Best and lite Internet security/antivirus



## tarunjain07 (Jul 28, 2010)

Suggest Best and lite Internet security
or antivirus and firewall


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 28, 2010)

For paid - Kaspersky
For free - Avast 5 home


----------



## sujeet2555 (Jul 28, 2010)

i uses COMODO internet security with antivirus. nice one!!


----------



## Krazzy Juniorr (Jul 30, 2010)

agree with ajai5777 avast 5 is the best...... and if u are ready to sacrifice some bucks and pc resources symantec antivirus (not norton) is excellent. Install the client edition.
very stable and constantly updated virus definitions


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 30, 2010)

For Free Avira PE
Kaspersky AV costs Rs.600 for 3 licenses. Seems a good deal also.


----------



## ankushkool (Jul 31, 2010)

^^ where can i buy it?


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jul 31, 2010)

if u want to spend, buy _Nod32 _!!


----------



## ankushkool (Aug 2, 2010)

have used trials for KAV, NOD32, Bitdefender... n just loved KAV... its de only one worth spending money on


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 2, 2010)

lol, how can you say that. ESET NOD32 is the best antivirus/Internet security software. I haven't faced a single problem since the last 2 years. before that I had to reinstall windows once every 3-4 months coz of virus problems. (I used avast 4 then)
Right now, I find Avira very good in free. Can't say about avast. But according to me, your choice comes down to 4 pieces:
Paid: Nod 32 or KAV
Free: Avast or Avira

nod is expensive as compared to KAV


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 3, 2010)

^^ expensive but worth the penny. for me its simple choice. Avast 5 Free + Comodo Firewall (both tweaked to max).


----------



## james456 (Aug 5, 2010)

I know about the warnings, and they will always be there, beta or not beta, like tools from Hijackthis, Avenger to Combofix., Combofix can be seen as more dangerous than NPE.

I did give a screenshot of NPE with the rogue running to show the files, like what Bleeping do with Malwarebytes.


_________________________________________________________
   Want to get-on Google's first page and loads of traffic to your website? Hire a SEO Specialist from Ocean Groupsseo pecialist


----------



## ankushkool (Aug 7, 2010)

KAV is user friendly and dont know why but i used NOD for a month n all my cracks disappeared  even tried to change de settings... finally has 2 uninstall it!


----------

